# To take DNP before bed or upon waking?



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

After reading many people's logs on this site then most take DNP dose (if a single daily dose) first thing in the morning and experience disturbed sleep through sweating etc.

After reading on different sites and through other people's experience, then some have taken their dose at bedtime and have reported that the night time sides are greatly reduced.

Has anyone tried both methods and noticed any visible difference??


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

When I took DNP in the day, I was sweating like a pig in my office. I looked such a mess that my manager send me home for 2 days thinking I was severely ill.

I'm now taking DNP at 12am just before bed. I still sweat through the night but my sleep isn't disturbed. When I wake up in the morning however my pillow and sheets are quite damp but I generally feel better through the day.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Before bed here


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

i take it at 5pm when all the managers have left work, bit of night sweats but wake up in the morning fresh as a daisy and no negative effect when i go to the gym at 1pm (I work 3pm-12.30am)


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Does it matter if taken with or without food??

Last meal is usually cottage cheese with vanilla peptide and a spoonful of PB so no carbs to generate any extra heat if taken at bedtime


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

You'll be ok if there is no carbs with your last meal.

I took it at about 5.30pm so that the worst of the sweats were in the evening when i was home or when in bed. Still sweated a lot in work time, saying that i'm a sweaty cnut as it is!


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> You'll be ok if there is no carbs with your last meal.
> 
> I took it at about 5.30pm so that the worst of the sweats were in the evening when i was home or when in bed. Still sweated a lot in work time, saying that i'm a sweaty cnut as it is!


I'm a sweaty b*st*rd myself but the current weather is keeping my fairly cool lol.

Did you notice any flatness and water retention on DNP mate? I was using it EOD with 'slin but am now using it ED. Sometimes my muscles feel full and sometimes I can't help but feel I'm looking a bit flat.

By the way, using 10iu of 'slin Pre-workout with 25g of Vitargo spread pre and intra and I'm still some how alive :lol:

My weight ain't moved at all though. Always around 84.6kg - 85.2kg.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I might be a crazy cvnt, but I take it as soon as I wake up, with 25mcg T3.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Contest said:


> I'm a sweaty b*st*rd myself but the current weather is keeping my fairly cool lol.
> 
> Did you notice any flatness and water retention on DNP mate? I was using it EOD with 'slin but am now using it ED. Sometimes my muscles feel full and sometimes I can't help but feel I'm looking a bit flat.
> 
> ...


Up your carbs mate you won't get fat! No point you using it if you are not gaining!

Yes was very flat on DNP, 48-96 hours after finishing you'll fill back out.

Get eating those carbs! i'd also drop the DNP if using Slin, don't see the point if you are trying to gain muscle


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Up your carbs mate you won't get fat! No point you using it if you are not gaining!
> 
> Yes was very flat on DNP, 48-96 hours after finishing you'll fill back out.
> 
> Get eating those carbs! i'd also drop the DNP if using Slin, don't see the point if you are trying to gain muscle


I came to the conclusion that it's the 50g of Oats and 50g of Whey 1 hour pre-workout that's keeping me stable mate. I am consuming carbs but more complex low GI as opposed to simple high GI.

Did you experience muscle flatness whilst using 'slin with DNP mate? I thought 'slin prevented that due to replenishing muscle glycogen. I also thought that using DNP with 'slin would still yield gains in

muscle mass whilst keeping fat accumulation to a minimum.

Cheers for your help Liam.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Contest said:


> *When I took DNP in the day, I was sweating like a pig in my office. I looked such a mess* that my manager send me home for 2 days thinking I was severely ill.
> 
> I'm now taking DNP at 12am just before bed. I still sweat through the night but my sleep isn't disturbed. When I wake up in the morning however my pillow and sheets are quite damp but I generally feel better through the day.


that's what is stopping me taking DNP, I get hot during the office as it is!! some bint moans it's cold and they turn the heating up to 50 degrees!


----------



## MoneyShot (Dec 1, 2012)

For some reason when I used to take it before bed, I was unable to sleep. If I take 3 caps daily, I take them every 4 hours with my EC stack


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I prefer with food in the morning so I'm less sweaty @ night.

with food helps me as it can upset my stomach


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Wife takes hers at dinner and is fine all through the night and the next day.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

MF88 said:


> Wife takes hers at dinner and is fine all through the night and the next day.


What she on 125mg ?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> What she on 125mg ?


Yes mate, 50mcg T3 first thing in the morning about half hour before breakfast too.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Any sides ? How long is she staying on for ? Carb free diet ?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

What kind of doses are you guys running if you're sweating that much?

One of the lads at work is running 250mg a day with 50mcg T3 and other than feeling a bit warm he seems to be ok.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

125mg at night is OK for me. A little sweaty but sleep fine and very effective on low carb days.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

DrRinse said:


> 125mg at night is OK for me. A little sweaty but sleep fine and very effective on low carb days.


LOL - love the avi


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> LOL - love the avi


Thanks. I made it out of a couple of bitmaps I found on the net and I love RUN-DMC. Dunno what they'd make of it though.


----------

